# Pirate Decorations Borrow??



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey there peeps. I am having a pirate party for my son next week. I was wondering if any of you had any decorations that you would be willing to lend me. I got some basics...tatoos and bandana's and earings for the kids, but i wanted some atmosphere stuff. Ill be happy to rent them from you and pay for shipping. I just dont want to buy a bunch of stuff i wont use again. SOOO if you do please let me know..>THANKS SOO MUCH.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Funny, I got a call from someone today doing just that. Pirate party for the kid.

Here's on of the pieces she wanted for her party.









Wish i could help you out


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Turtle sorry I don't have Pirate stuff but you might want to check this Kids craft site out. They have a neat treasure chest that you could have the kids make while at the party. 
http://www.makingfriends.com/party/treasure_box.htm
http://www.makingfriends.com/treasure_hunters_crafts.htm

As for decorations around the house you can always dress up some skellies with Bandana and eyepatch.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Here are some Pirate Games that might give you some ideas for activities to keep the kids busy.
http://www.prekfun.com/Theme_Pages/M_R/Pirates/Pirates_GAmes.htm


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Turtle, you are more than welcome to borrow this guy....you'd have to drive up to wilmington to get him though..... 
That's about all the piratey-type stuff I have.....


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

wheres bauton??? I'm sure he's got lots of stuff... Sorry T no pirate stuff here... wish i could help


----------

